# Wards/Hawthorne



## Jose (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Hawthorne with serial# 5505 and it also has a #05EH....Is there anybody out there that could decode and tell me what year or style the bike is suppose to be. Pretty sure it was a type of Deluxe bike. It has the Deluxe springers w/ truss rods crash rail on seat also. Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jan 12, 2012)

Pictures are the best medicine for unknown date/information.


----------



## Jose (Jan 12, 2012)

*Hawthorne*

It also has crashrails in the back....Thanks


----------



## Jose (Jan 12, 2012)

*Hawthorne*

This is the rack that came with the bike....It also has chrome braces


----------



## Jose (Jan 12, 2012)

*Hawthorne*

And here it is


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't have my Wards Hawthorne collector book with me here at work, but I'm gussing early '50s up to about '55 going from memory.

Dave


----------



## reginald (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hawthorne deluxe?*

This may help......I was told this is a 52', but have never tried to confirm the date. Maybe someone can pinpoint the year closer by looking at the difference in springers.  I have been told there was a law suit, because the springer design on mine was too similar to the schwinn patent?? I would love to hear the story, if anyone knows. Cheers!


----------



## Jose (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hawthorne Deluxe*

that's a nice bike....The only things that are diff is the springers and noticed that the braces for the rack are not wrapped around it's just a brace with a ear..,. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2012)

reginald said:


> This may help......I was told this is a 52', but have never tried to confirm the date. Maybe someone can pinpoint the year closer by looking at the difference in springers.  I have been told there was a law suit, because the springer design on mine was too similar to the schwinn patent?? I would love to hear the story, if anyone knows. Cheers!




This is not a '52 but more likely about '58. The catalog does not show this type springer until the '58 model. The earlier Hawthornes had painted fenders and a different seat than the later models such as this. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Jose said:


> I have a Hawthorne with serial# 5505 and it also has a #05EH....Is there anybody out there that could decode and tell me what year or style the bike is suppose to be. Pretty sure it was a type of Deluxe bike. It has the Deluxe springers w/ truss rods crash rail on seat also. Thanks




Without the original paint and accessories e.g. lights/turn signal switch it is hard to pin down an exact year on these as they used this frame/tank from about '48-'57 or so. Attached are some pics of my '52 to give you an idea. v/r Shawn


----------



## hotrod62 (Jan 13, 2012)

jose your tank and rack looks a lot like my 50 hawthorne even the springer exept mine has the cover over it......


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like it may be a 1950 Snyder built bike. It hasn't been proven, but there's a theory that Snyder frames have the year stamped in reverse on the BB. I know Phil confirmed a couple 40 and 41 Snyder built Hawthornes that were stamped 04 and 14. Also, mid 50s Hawthornes have a smooth sided tank.


----------



## Jose (Jan 18, 2012)

*52"*



Freqman1 said:


> Without the original paint and accessories e.g. lights/turn signal switch it is hard to pin down an exact year on these as they used this frame/tank from about '48-'57 or so. Attached are some pics of my '52 to give you an idea. v/r Shawn




Mine looks almost the same but I don't have the spring cover....So I guess with all the 5's on the serial mine's maybe a 55. Thanks...


----------



## Jose (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hawthorne*



hotrod62 said:


> jose your tank and rack looks a lot like my 50 hawthorne even the springer exept mine has the cover over it......




That's a nice bike....And yes it does look like your Black beauty. Same everything minus the seat and coil cover. I did notice your tail light? Mine has the turn arrows....Did you do something custom?


----------



## Jose (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hawthorne*



Freqman1 said:


> Without the original paint and accessories e.g. lights/turn signal switch it is hard to pin down an exact year on these as they used this frame/tank from about '48-'57 or so. Attached are some pics of my '52 to give you an idea. v/r Shawn



I'm thinking mines more like this one....I have the same pedals.....Just confused because I'm missing the chainguard and have NO idea which one to get? really like the one you have on your 52....


----------



## hotrod62 (Jan 18, 2012)

yes i was missing parts so i just put some reflective tape for the tail light....


----------

